# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Traffic Inspector 1.1.5 + (Активация внутри)

## fastermud

*Билд 1.1.5.224 от 13.07.2009*

*Traffic Inspector* – это комплексное сертифицированное решение для контроля подключения к сети Интернет или оказания услуг по передаче данных.
Если говорить проще, то Traffic Inspector – это контроль, безопасность и экономия. 
В составе продукта содержится: прокси-сервер, обеспечивающий кэширование и блокировку нежелательных ресурсов; простой и надежный сетевой экран для защиты от сетевых атак; сертифицированная система биллинга; учет всех видов трафика (через прокси, почтовый шлюз и NAT); система динамического ограничения скоростей и сессий; блокировка по чрезмерной сетевой активности; перенаправление трафика; интеграция с Active Directory; защищенная авторизация; веб-сервер статистики; удаленный доступ; отчеты. 

*Возможности*
Traffic Inspector специально создан, чтобы объединить и дополнить все многообразие сетевых возможностей операционных систем Microsoft Windows, поэтому Вам не придется делать специальных настроек. Все, что работало ранее, будет работать и после установки программы, потребуется только авторизация пользователей.

*Организация доступа в Интернет. Контроль трафика*
Пользователи (в программе они называются клиенты) могут работать как напрямую, через NAT, так и через прокси-сервер. Для каждого пользователя создается отдельная учетная запись (или подгружается из Active Directory) и все его действия в сети отображаются в виде простых и понятных отчетов.

*Учет трафика. Система биллинга (billing)*
Подсчет трафика в программе происходит по каждому пользователю с точностью до байта, причем Вы сами определяете единицу учета, лимиты, кредиты, блокировки, фильтры и расписания. Система биллинга Traffic Inspector имеет сертификат соответствия связи, что гарантирует исключительную точность расчетов.

*Прокси-сервер и экономия*
Использование прокси–сервера Traffic Inspector позволяет кэшировать частоиспользуемые интернет-ресурсы, а также блокировать баннеры, рекламные вставки, графику, музыку или видео, и запрещать нежелательные сайты или их разделы.

*Безопасность и защита сети. Firewall*
Защита сети организована двумя уровнями: сетевой экран обеспечивает защиту от внешних атак, а система блокировки и оповещения при чрезмерной сетевой активности служит для внутреннего контроля безопасности.

*Фильтрация спама*
При использовании почтового шлюза Traffic Inspector есть возможность использовать систему блокировки спама на внутреннем почтовом сервере.

*Антивирусная защита*
Кроме функции своевременного обнаружения заражения сетевыми вирусами для проверки трафика на прокси-сервере и почтовом шлюзе Traffic Inspector предусмотрены дополнительные модули антивирусной защиты.

*Управление скоростью и маршрутизацией*
Traffic Inspector позволяет задавать ограничения скорости для пользователей или групп с динамическим распределением нагрузки, а система управления маршрутизацией Advanced Routing дает возможность направить трафик на разные каналы доступа, в том числе на спутник.

*Удаленный контроль и статистика*
В программе есть ряд средств для удаленного управления и мониторинга системы. Используя Traffic Inspector, Вы всегда будете в курсе дела о состоянии сети, где бы Вы не находились.

Traffic Inspector может быть использован как в организациях для безопасного и эффективного использования Интернет-подключения, так и на небольших предприятиях, оказывающих услуги по передаче данных: провайдеров, интернет-кафе, гостиницах и хот-спотах.
Чтобы убедиться, что Traffic Inspector Вам подходит, мы рекомендуем бесплатно проверить в работе его полнофункциональную версию.
Универсальный дистрибутив с возможностью выборочной установки модулей и веб-статистики. Поддерживает установку на обычные и 64х-битные версии систем. Содержит модули Kaspersky Gate Antivirus, Panda Gate Antivirus и SMTP RBL Filter. 


*Скачать бесплатно полную версию программы:* здесь

----------


## Cooleo

А на сколько клиентских машинок тут активация?

----------


## Artush

Люди добрые, очень нужен Траффик Инспектор 2, нуллед, если у кого есть

----------


## p486

а на семерке работать будет?

----------


## Огоропро

За прогу спс огромное. Но заливайте лучше на лэтитбит. С депозита только с 23 раза скачал ((( у них вечно глюки (((

----------


## gavru

Поставьте TraffPro и не парьтесь, дешевле, надёжнее, можно скачать бесплатную версию на оф. сайте http://traffpro.ru

----------


## vadimkrd

ссылка битая

----------


## AndrSR33

> ссылка битая


если вы про TraffPro то ссылка нормальная у меня все открывается без проблем!

----------


## AndrSR33

> ссылка битая


если вы про TraffPro то ссылка нормальная у меня все открывается без проблем!

----------

